# .458 socom ...Your guys thoughts for hog hunting..



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Do any of you guys hunt with one? Looking for a little more insight between diffrence between this round vs .50 beowolf in an ar platform. Whats your take?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Excellent choice...


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Whatever makes you happy, it's your dime :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm gonna have to politic for Franks 6.8 on this one, you don't have to shoot baseballs out of a gun to kill a hog. The 6.8 bullets aren't even remotely close to what you are gonna pay for the .458, or the .50 wulf. But the 6.8 is just as effictive... Back me up Frank:thumbsup: but it is your dime....


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I already have a 6.8 . I guess i worded my question wrong,I like to play with other calibers how does this round compare to the Beo ballisticly speaking ? I have found contradicting info all over the net,I was just wondering if anyone could shed more light on the round that may have one here to decide if I want to designate an upper for hoggin? Prices efficiency was really not a factor in the question. Sorry for the gun fairy post mullet.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I must have missed it, but hey.... A guy like me has got to have thick skin:thumbsup: not a problem whatever it was


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The Beowulf is basically the same as shooting a 500 S&W magnum from a pistol -- 325gr going 1900 fps producing 2700 ftlbs of energy. Not too shabby - coming from an AR...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

scubapro said:


> The Beowulf is basically the same as shooting a 500 S&W magnum from a pistol -- 325gr going 1900 fps producing 2700 ftlbs of energy. Not too shabby - coming from an AR...


Just wanted to say congratulations, and thank you Scuba Pro....:thumbdown:


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

A 458 would be plenty for a hog. A couple of things to consider. There are three Big Bore AR calibers. The 450 Bushmaster, 458 SOCOM, and the 50 Beowulf. The 458 cost the most to shoot. Ammo for the 458 runs $50 to $60 a box. The 450 Bushmaster and the 50 Beowulf run $25 to $30 a box. 
I have a 50 Beowulf and ammo for it can be hard to come by at times, so I reload. My buddy has a 450 Bushmaster and he has found ammo for it at our local Academy. but he also reloads. If you plan on getting into a Big Bore AR and want to shoot it a lot, I would recommend reloading. 
I also have a 6.8 and it would be enough to kill a pig. Good ammo for a 6.8 runs about $25 a box. If you are not to far away maybe we can meet up and you can fire a few rounds threw the Wulf. I have about 300 rounds of 335 grain HP's for the Wulf  I think there is a couple of pics and a video somewhere on here of my Beowulf.


----------

